# I am a Muslim, that makes me....



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukMGkHTD1F8[/ame]http://www.thelocal.se/20160323/watch-how-swedes-react-to-this-muslim-students-question


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I like it,


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Thank you for posting the video. 

I think she's brave.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

My I suggest that you send someone to Mosul in Syria with a sign that says "I am a Christian" and see if they are afforded the same tolerance. Then try Riyadh Saudi Arabia and see what happens.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

BlackFeather said:


> My I suggest that you send someone to Mosul in Syria with a sign that says "I am a Christian" and see if they are afforded the same tolerance. Then try Riyadh Saudi Arabia and see what happens.


Excellent post. I would very much like to see that video.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

BlackFeather said:


> My I suggest that you send someone to Mosul in Syria with a sign that says "I am a Christian" and see if they are afforded the same tolerance. Then try Riyadh Saudi Arabia and see what happens.


Why does it have to be a tit for tat? Why can't you simply comment on the lovely video that Twp.Tom posted? Why make a positive post ugly?

Can you explain?


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

BlackFeather said:


> My I suggest that you send someone to Mosul in Syria with a sign that says "I am a Christian" and see if they are afforded the same tolerance. Then try Riyadh Saudi Arabia and see what happens.


Thursday night is chess night in the local asylum camp. I make cookies and play Ludo. Funny you mentioned Mosul. Last Saturday there was an air raid over Mosul. 100 civilians were killed. So last night I sat for about an hour on a cold asylum staircase holding a young Muslim mans hand. You see, he studied archaeology in Mosul university. He had 6 months left of his studies with special in the science of successful educational values of museums. Then Isis came. His mother begged him to flee taking his younger brother with him. In the eyes of Isis, Achmed with his studies, is in league with the devil.
On Saturday night the bombs hit the university where he studied killing many of his family and friends. The Isis bastion, a mile away, was untouched.
On those cold stairs, all he could say wasÂ´" Renee, why? why?" and I have no answer.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sometimes the truth is "ugly". If it wasn't for all the evil done by the radical side, Muslims wouldn't have such a PR problem today, and the young lady's "social experiment" would never have taken place.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Sometimes the truth is "ugly". If it wasn't for all the evil done by the radical side, Muslims wouldn't have such a PR problem today, and the young lady's "social experiment" would never have taken place.


Piling on more ugly is just so much better? Christians aren't without fault in this religious war.

The OP did not say radical muslims, did he? He generalized all muslims.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> The OP did not say radical muslims, did he? He generalized all muslims.


The young lady in the video is a radical Muslim.
Just like Martin Luther was a radical Catholic and Jesus Christ was a radical Jew.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> The young lady in the video is a radical Muslim.
> Just like Martin Luther was a radical Catholic and Jesus Christ was a radical Jew.


I agree with you if you mean they want(ed) radical change.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been One Radical Dad since 1994


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

reneedarley said:


> Thursday night is chess night in the local asylum camp. I make cookies and play Ludo. Funny you mentioned Mosul. Last Saturday there was an air raid over Mosul. 100 civilians were killed. So last night I sat for about an hour on a cold asylum staircase holding a young Muslim mans hand. You see, he studied archaeology in Mosul university. He had 6 months left of his studies with special in the science of successful educational values of museums. Then Isis came. His mother begged him to flee taking his younger brother with him. In the eyes of Isis, Achmed with his studies, is in league with the devil.
> On Saturday night the bombs hit the university where he studied killing many of his family and friends. The Isis bastion, a mile away, was untouched.
> On those cold stairs, all he could say wasÂ´" Renee, why? why?" and I have no answer.


Thanks for being there for him.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If I went into town and someone wore a sign as the young lady did I would think it interesting and probably write on her board a smiley face, try the falafel, I belong to the NRA, vote Trump, or something else which would cause my wife to give me one of her dirty looks.
Now if that person was urinating on an American flag or some other inflammatory act my response would change.
I don't hate muslims. I don't even hate radical muslims without a good reason.

I owe a group of Muslim men a great favor. But they are not allowed anymore license into my life then any others.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You can't hate people for their ignorance. 
But you can try to educate them.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I am a Muslim and that makes me....

I don't know about her, but it makes ME more aware of my surroundings.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Piling on more ugly is just so much better? Christians aren't without fault in this religious war.
> 
> The OP did not say radical muslims, did he? He generalized all muslims.


And if you had a religion I guess we have to reply in kind and say something bad against it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

There is a distinct difference between tolerance of and the love and understanding of an individual and the distrust of a group of which has developed, right or wrong, a reputation for brutality and barbarism. 

One makes you a good human being. The other makes you a fool.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

BlackFeather said:


> My I suggest that you send someone to Mosul in Syria with a sign that says "I am a Christian" and see if they are afforded the same tolerance. Then try Riyadh Saudi Arabia and see what happens.


I've been to Indonesia (Java), Xinjiang in China, Kashmir in India and Bangladesh. All muslim places, and I was welcomed by friendly people in all of them, including people in Kashmir that mistook me for being Israeli. In Bangladesh it was hard to go anywhere without being invited to share tea with a stranger or asked to pose for a picture with someone. And I've felt similarly welcome in the non-Muslim countries I've visited.
We have more similarities than differences with other humans anywhere on this Earth. Don't let fear and prejudice cause you to dislike people you've never met.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

HDRider said:


> There is a distinct difference between tolerance of and the love and understanding of an individual and the distrust of a group of which has developed, right or wrong, a reputation for brutality and barbarism.
> 
> One makes you a good human being. *The other makes you a fool*.



I think we have a different word for that, judging an entire group from the actions of a few. I don't even need to repeat it, but it fits that definition quite well.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

greg273 said:


> I think we have a different word for that, judging an entire group from the actions of a few. I don't even need to repeat it, but it fits that definition quite well.


How many germs does it take to kill a body?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> How many germs does it take to kill a body?


A lot more than you think. http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/health/2012/06/14/germs-are-necessary-to-keep-humans-healthy/. Most germs in the human body are good and beneficial. It's a shame a few bad ones give the others such an awful reputation.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry She is not a Muslim. To be a Muslim you WILL KILL YOUR ENEMIES WHERE YOU FIND THEN. JEWS AND ChRISTIANS are YOUR enemy.
Muslim (20:4645) &#8211; &#8220;&#8230;He (the Messenger of Allah) did that and said: There is another act which elevates the position of a man in Paradise to a grade one hundred (higher), and the elevation between one grade and the other is equal to the height of the heaven from the earth. He (Abu Sa&#8217;id) said: What is that act? He replied: Jihad in the way of Allah! Jihad in the way of Allah!&#8221; \
By the way Jihad in this part is killing you where they find you.
Now that I have made tempers flare I have dear Muslim friends that I love. They are Muslim from birth and would protect my family if there was a need. The problem the world has is ALL PEOPLE have to stand against this senseless killing. We have to have it not in our church but everywhere. We have to define that even though your Koran says to kill that passage is NO LONGER ACCEPTABLE. 
Now that you want to jump on the Old Testament understand Jesus was asked what is the greatest commandment and he replied "Love Your Neighbor."


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, I never. None of the refugees I socialize with are Muslims? So, why are so many against them? Mind you, Abdullah was having a good try at killing a song in the Baptist chapel.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Her Book also says
Tabari 7:97 The morning after the murder of Ashraf, the Prophet declared, âKill any Jew who falls under your power.â Ashraf was a poet, killed by Muhammadâs men because he insulted Islam. Here, Muhammad widens the scope of his orders to kill. An innocent Jewish businessman was then slain by his Muslim partner, merely for being non-Muslim.
Tabari 9:69 âKilling Unbelievers is a small matter to usâ The words of Muhammad, prophet of Islam.

It would be so easy to just hate but I honestly have no enemies, but I do have people I pray for. I do try to understand motives for people to make judgements as I have to be honest about myself. 
I believe that who every you are you have a choice whether to hate or love. I morn when people fall short as I cry when I also do the same. So even though I stated as best of my ability Plain truth I have also done this with as little malice as I can with this human suit I wear.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

reneedarley said:


> Well, I never. None of the refugees I socialize with are Muslims? So, why are so many against them? Mind you, Abdullah was having a good try at killing a song in the Baptist chapel.


It's just the fall back position of cherry picking religious text to suit their agenda. Same old, same old. 

Everyone knows the old testament is nothing but peace, sweetness, and light. :facepalm:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's just the fall back position of cherry picking religious text to suit their agenda. Same old, same old.
> 
> Everyone knows the old testament is nothing but peace, sweetness, and light. :facepalm:


The main defense is that the OT doesn't have open-ended killing commandments or suggestions, just lots of recorded acts of violence. Most Christians are quite happy to just ignore it. It's like a dark, gritty fantasy by George R.R. Martin got stuck to a fluffy story like Wind in the Willows.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> The main defense is that the OT doesn't have open-ended killing commandments or suggestions.


 Sure it does.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.alternet.org/30-most-violent-exhortations-bible-torah-and-quran



> Is the Quran more violent than the Bible? The question is hard to answer. A tally at the Skeptic&#8217;s Annotated Bible counts 842 violent or cruel passages in the Bible as compared to 333 in the Quran. That said, the Bible is a much thicker tome, and even though the New Testament endorses and adds to the violence in the Old, when percentages are compared, the Quran comes out ahead. In addition, the kinds of cruelty and violence vary as do the perpetrator and victim and the extent to which any verse can be interpreted as divine sanction for the behavior in question. Either way, this short test offers an illustrative sample from each sacred text.


So, which religion earns the "Most Violent Religion" label? Hard to tell.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> http://www.alternet.org/30-most-violent-exhortations-bible-torah-and-quran
> 
> 
> 
> So, which religion earns the "Most Violent Religion" label? Hard to tell.


Depends if you are looking at the Dark Ages or modern times.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Are there a lot of Christian suicide bombers attacking children that I don't hear about ?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I will state again:

Most muslims are not terrorist but today most terrorist are muslim. That means if you are a muslim you should be treated as a higher risk person than a buddhist or druid.

If you don't want to be painted with the same brush you should start demanding other muslims start doing something to stop the ones who have "high jacked" your religion.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

watcher said:


> I will state again:
> 
> Most muslims are not terrorist but today most terrorist are muslim. That means if you are a muslim you should be treated as a higher risk person than a buddhist or druid.
> 
> If you don't want to be painted with the same brush you should start demanding other muslims start doing something to stop the ones who have "high jacked" your religion.


Are terrorists actually religious? I don't think religion is supposed to advocate violence of any sort, thus, terrorists cannot be called religious.

Oh, and to whit, you're wrong:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...am-media-outlets-say-organisers-a6765976.html



> Organisers of an anti-Isis march in London have spoken of their frustration after mainstream media outlets failed to cover the demonstration.
> 
> Thousands of people took part in the annual UK Arbaeen Procession, coordinated by the Husaini Islamic Trust UK, on Sunday.
> 
> Although Shia Muslims take part in the march each year to mark the Arbaeen, or mourning, anniversary of Imam Husain - a seventh-century leader who fought for social justice - this year organisers decided to use the event as a platform to denounce terrorism following the recent Isis attacks in Paris, Beirut and elsewhere.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

If a suicide bomber expects to get his virgins in heaven for killing then I'd say he was religious.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Are terrorists actually religious? I don't think religion is supposed to advocate violence of any sort, thus, terrorists cannot be called religious.
> 
> Oh, and to whit, you're wrong:


Yes, all you need to do is read their religious text. 




Heritagefarm said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...am-media-outlets-say-organisers-a6765976.html


And how many of them are protesting in front of the mosque in the UK which preach violence? How many muslim terrorist have been turned in by fellow muslims? 

BTW, I am not wrong. If you can find data which shows muslims have NOT been involved in the vast majority (let's say 75%) of the major terrorist attacks (i.e. involving killing or wounding at least 10 people) across the world please post it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

watcher said:


> BTW, I am not wrong. If you can find data which shows muslims have NOT been involved in the vast majority (let's say 75%) of the major terrorist attacks (i.e. involving killing or wounding at least 10 people) across the world please post it.


Your original claim is invalid. Thus, it is a logical fallacy to expect me to back up my claim when yours was the initial, incorrect statement.

Europe terrorist attacks:










http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/01/14/are-all-terrorists-muslims-it-s-not-even-close.html



> âNot all Muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are Muslims.â How many times have you heard that one? Sure, we heard Fox Newsâs Brian Kilmeade say it, but to me, that was simply part of the Fox News plan to make their viewers dumber, as we saw again this past weekend when its terrorism âexpertâ Steve Emerson was caught fabricating the story that Birmingham, England, is closed to non-Muslims. But more alarmingly, even some reasonable people have uttered this statement.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tree Farmer. Im wagering that many tourists give money to those who offer a drink to them. It comes to taking a chance with offering a stranger a sip of tea that youll get well rewarded for it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Everybody wants to compare Bibical, Old Testiment atrocitys. of 3/4000yrs ago, and Christian atrocitys of 1000/500yrs ago with what Muslims are doing TODAY.
Christians have learned to accept other NONVIOLENT people as human beings. ALMOST ALL people have the intelligence capacitys of at least the 20th century. YET countrys under Muslim sway live/act like people of 1000yrs ago.

Charlie Hebdo in France said that France is the most muslim populated western country of them all.
It was stated that although different stratas of muslim people come to France, they all have a purpose beyond what it appears their purpose is.
A muslim professor, teaches that the muslim religion is a pacifist religion, and that everybody should study it to know that. Heck. people don't even study the Bible of their own religions, so he and everybody else knows people aren't going to study the Koran. BUT, when the collage students get out into the real world, they avoid taking a stand against muslims because of the teachings of that muslim professor.
A muslim baker makes foods for muslims that westerners occasionally buy, and in doing so, westerners gradually come to think that muslims cant be too bad.
A muslim woman walks down the street, making western people feel bad about their fears of muslim people.
A muslim kid comes over and kills a buncha people. Westerners feel bad for the woman and baker and professor, and seeks to understand them better.
The 3 will be just walking talking advertisiments for islam, the kid will be the killer. You cant separate one from all, and so they keep coming in to France, same as Mexicans come to the US. Most Mexicans seem good, hard working people. We eat their food, and think that they cant be all that bad, in themselves, but killers and murderers have come over with the good people. We cant separate the good from the bad until its too late, and then were only separating the bad ones who have at that time finally dome some killing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We say that we are not the kind of people who were slavers, slave traders, slave catchers, ect.
We say that we aren't the ones who killed Indians old men, made whores out of their women, and enslaved the kids or killed them.

And its true. Our knowledge of past wrongs cause us to strive to be better people. Most succeed.
With Islam. nothing changes from 800AD. They don't change their laws, they don't change their view point. They still hold a world view point of 1200yrs ago. 
Christians who disagreed with the methods and tactics of the Catholic church changed religion to ones that wernt so harsh and demanding. The Catholic Church itself changed from those tactics to what it is today.
Muhammod and Hitler would have gotten along well.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

eligible for free samples here at Infidel farms.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Everybody wants to compare Bibical, Old Testiment atrocitys. of 3/4000yrs ago, and Christian atrocitys of 1000/500yrs ago with what Muslims are doing TODAY.
> Christians have learned to accept other NONVIOLENT people as human beings. ALMOST ALL people have the intelligence capacitys of at least the 20th century. YET countrys under Muslim sway live/act like people of 1000yrs ago.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo in France said that France is the most muslim populated western country of them all.
> ...


The Koran, Quran, the Bible (mostly OT), are very similar. The whole Middle East is political fractured. But what is the alternative? The alternative is to suspiciously eye every Muslim and Arabian. I don't know why the east is so disruptive, but I'm unwilling to cast off every Muslim as evil. I disagree with their religion, more than almost any other religion, except maybe Scientology. Heck, I've starting suspecting religion in general. But I'm not going to write off so much of the human population as evil terrorists. Considering over a billion people are Muslim, we should have a lot more terrorists actually.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> The Koran, Quran, the Bible (mostly OT), are very similar. The whole Middle East is political fractured. But what is the alternative? The alternative is to suspiciously eye every Muslim and Arabian. I don't know why the east is so disruptive, but I'm unwilling to cast off every Muslim as evil. I disagree with their religion, more than almost any other religion, except maybe Scientology. Heck, I've starting suspecting religion in general. But I'm not going to write off so much of the human population as evil terrorists. Considering over a billion people are Muslim, *we should have a lot more terrorists *actually.


Just wait...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> The Koran, Quran, the Bible (mostly OT), are very similar. The whole Middle East is political fractured. But what is the alternative? The alternative is to suspiciously eye every Muslim and Arabian. I don't know why the east is so disruptive, but I'm unwilling to cast off every Muslim as evil. I disagree with their religion, more than almost any other religion, except maybe Scientology. Heck, I've starting suspecting religion in general. But I'm not going to write off so much of the human population as evil terrorists. Considering over a billion people are Muslim, we should have a lot more terrorists actually.


They are the Abrahamic religions and are basically the same. One god, one book, etc.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> Depends if you are looking at the Dark Ages or modern times.


For many Muslims it* IS *the dark ages


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> The Koran, Quran, the Bible (mostly OT), are very similar. The whole Middle East is political fractured. But what is the alternative? The alternative is to suspiciously eye every Muslim and Arabian. I don't know why the east is so disruptive, but I'm unwilling to cast off every Muslim as evil. I disagree with their religion, more than almost any other religion, except maybe Scientology. Heck, I've starting suspecting religion in general. But I'm not going to write off so much of the human population as evil terrorists. Considering over a billion people are Muslim, we should have a lot more terrorists actually.


How many species of snakes in the US are venomous? The answer is four (4); rattlesnakes, coral snakes, cottonmouths and copperheads. That means the VAST number of snakes in the us are nonvenomous. Now if you were walking through the woods, sat down on a log to rest and saw a snake coiled under the log near you hand would your first thought not be that you could be in danger?

The same applies to Muslims. I've said most of them are not terrorist but there are enough terrorist among them that your first thought must be they could be a danger.

Its the same as when you are walking across a dark parking lot and you see two people walking toward you. Like it or not for most of us if they are older white guys wearing nice suits we are going to react completely different than if they are two young black guys dressed in 'gansta' clothing. I'd be willing to bet your reaction would be different if they were two young white men wearing jeans and t-shirts or two young black men dressed the same. Why? Because the facts show the odds are higher for the black men to be a danger to you.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

watcher said:


> The same applies to Muslims. I've said most of them are not terrorist but there are enough terrorist among them that your first thought must be they could be a danger.


 Living in the US, you're far more likely to assaulted by someone from a Christian background than someone from a Muslim background. 
Of course a jihadist kills BECAUSE of religion, and a regular old thug kills DESPITE religion, but it makes very little difference to the one on the receiving end of the violence.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

watcher said:


> How many species of snakes in the US are venomous? The answer is four (4); rattlesnakes, coral snakes, cottonmouths and copperheads. That means the VAST number of snakes in the us are nonvenomous. Now if you were walking through the woods, sat down on a log to rest and saw a snake coiled under the log near you hand would your first thought not be that you could be in danger?
> 
> The same applies to Muslims. I've said most of them are not terrorist but there are enough terrorist among them that your first thought must be they could be a danger.
> 
> Its the same as when you are walking across a dark parking lot and you see two people walking toward you. Like it or not for most of us if they are older white guys wearing nice suits we are going to react completely different than if they are two young black guys dressed in 'gansta' clothing. I'd be willing to bet your reaction would be different if they were two young white men wearing jeans and t-shirts or two young black men dressed the same. Why? Because the facts show the odds are higher for the black men to be a danger to you.


Evidently, your telepathy is malfunctioning. If you move the antannae on your tinfoil hat, you'll get better reception.
I have disregard for anyone wearing gangster outfits, white or black. My response to blacks and whites dressed the same is also the same. Statistically, there is a far greater danger that I will kill myself with my own car than get killed by a black man. You may wish to examine your own dogmas and prejudices, however.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Evidently, your telepathy is malfunctioning. If you move the antannae on your tinfoil hat, you'll get better reception.
> I have disregard for anyone wearing gangster outfits, white or black. My response to blacks and whites dressed the same is also the same. Statistically, there is a far greater danger that I will kill myself with my own car than get killed by a black man. You may wish to examine your own dogmas and prejudices, however.


Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Evidently, your telepathy is malfunctioning. If you move the antannae on your tinfoil hat, you'll get better reception.
> I have disregard for anyone wearing gangster outfits, white or black. My response to blacks and whites dressed the same is also the same. Statistically, there is a far greater danger that I will kill myself with my own car than get killed by a black man. You may wish to examine your own dogmas and prejudices, however.


Its wonderful you live in such a nice place but in the world I live in there if violent crime. In the majority of that violent crime is committed by non-whites and it doesn't matter what color YOUR skin is.

Statically there is very little chance you will have a fire in your home. Yet I'm willing to bet you have smoke detectors. Why is that? 

Statically you are very unlikely to be in a major accident. Yet I'm willing to bet you wear your seat belt. Why is that?

Being aware of possible dangers isn't prejudice when the facts back them up.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

watcher said:


> Its wonderful you live in such a nice place but in the world I live in there if violent crime. In the majority of that violent crime is committed by non-whites and it doesn't matter what color YOUR skin is.
> 
> Statically there is very little chance you will have a fire in your home. Yet I'm willing to bet you have smoke detectors. Why is that?
> 
> ...


It is logical to take precautions. If your area has an unusual amount of black crime, then it's logical to suspect blacks more than whites. However, I still would hold it in doubt until I saw said numbers, because in general, at least in MO, there are a similar number of whites and blacks arrested, but blacks are imprisoned far more often. Also, to be fair, there are few blacks where I live. Half the blacks in the whole pasty white town happen to be my friends.  The nearest major town is Springfield; I see as many disrespectful blacks as whites there. So I just discriminate on clothing choice, and even that's not fair, because some people just have dreadful fashion sense.:hysterical:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

greg273 said:


> Living in the US, you're far more likely to assaulted by someone from a Christian background than someone from a Muslim background.
> Of course a jihadist kills BECAUSE of religion, and a regular old thug kills DESPITE religion, but it makes very little difference to the one on the receiving end of the violence.


 
When you are making a threat assessment you have to look at generalities as well as specifics. Do you have smoke detectors in your house? Why? The odds are you will NEVER have a fire in your specific home. Are you overreacting, paranoid and need a tinfoil hat? 

Same thing applies to seatbelts. You, as in individual, stand very little chance of being in an accident where a seatbelt would save you from serious injury.

There are many other things we do which if you look at the true statistics for individuals could make you look like a reactionary, paranoid tinfoil hat wearing individual.

But these things ARE a threat/danger and to reduce the possibility of harm to you, you take those actions. Just because its politically incorrect to apply the same standards to people doesn't suddenly make taking actions to reduce the possibility of harm wrong.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


>


Exactly. Unfortunately, there are many people that will never, ever understand.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tree Farmer. Im wagering that many tourists give money to those who offer a drink to them. It comes to taking a chance with offering a stranger a sip of tea that youll get well rewarded for it.


No it's not like that at all. They would be offended if you offered them money. They won't even let you pay for your tea.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Irish Prixie - when the Muslims take over this country you will be the first to lose your head - they won't put up with your way of thinking - go over to the middle east for a visit and see how long you will last if you start telling them how you feel - it is only because Western civilization was formed on Christian ideals that you can say what you want - see I'm worrying about you


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

JoePa said:


> Irish Prixie - when the Muslims take over this country you will be the first to lose your head - they won't put up with your way of thinking - go over to the middle east for a visit and see how long you will last if you start telling them how you feel - it is only because Western civilization was formed on Christian ideals that you can say what you want - see I'm worrying about you


Sure, whatever you say.  I thought I could say what I want because I'm an American, who knew? :facepalm:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sure, whatever you say.  I thought I could say what I want because I'm an American, who knew? :facepalm:


Where have you been living for the past couple of decades. In America today if you say something un-PC you can face civil and criminal charges.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

You can't hate people for their ignorance. Yes you can.

_American and assimilates_
_"In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American and nothing but an American...There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people." __

__Theodore Roosevelt 1907 _


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thats all well and good, too bad Teddy Roosevelt, in addition to being a nationalist, was also an unrepentant rascist, who never met an Native American he didn't want to kill, decended from a slave owning family, and I am quite certain his Dutch ancestors didn't speak english when they arrived here.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

watcher said:


> Where have you been living for the past couple of decades. In America today if you say something un-PC you can face civil and criminal charges.


Q. How does a man show that he is planning for the future?
A. He buys two cases of beer.

Q. What is the difference between men and government bonds?
A. The bonds mature.

Q. Why are blonde jokes so short?
A. So men can remember them.

Q. How many men does it take to change a roll of toilet paper?
A. We don't know; it has never happened.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

greg273 said:


> Thats all well and good, too bad Teddy Roosevelt, in addition to being a nationalist, was also an unrepentant rascist, who never met an Native American he didn't want to kill, decended from a slave owning family, and I am quite certain his Dutch ancestors didn't speak english when they arrived here.


Well, he was great for national monuments and parks etc.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Heritagefarm said:


> Q. How does a man show that he is planning for the future?
> A. He buys two cases of beer.
> 
> Q. What is the difference between men and government bonds?
> ...


Youre in trouble now. Hope you've got a good lawyer.


----------

